# Wanna Buy a Laptop (30-40K)



## rohit2hell (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey guys....
I wanna buy a new laptop and my range is 30-40k....
please suggest me some with gud configurations...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

rohit2hell said:


> Hey guys....
> I wanna buy a new laptop and my range is 30-40k....
> please suggest me some with gud configurations...
> 
> Thanks in advance...



What do you intend to use if for? any specific config in mind? screen size? HDD space? GPU? etc etc


----------



## rohit2hell (Nov 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> What do you intend to use if for? any specific config in mind? screen size? HDD space? GPU? etc etc



I just want to use for general purpose lyk for watching movies and net surfing....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

1. Dell Inspiron 15
2. Sony Vaio E series.


----------



## rohit2hell (Nov 22, 2010)

desiibond said:


> 1. Dell Inspiron 15
> 2. Sony Vaio E series.





thnks for the suggestions...can u please tell me any HP or Compaq Lappys which comes within my range of 30-40k...and can i get i5 within my range ???


----------



## desiibond (Nov 22, 2010)

rohit2hell said:


> thnks for the suggestions...can u please tell me any HP or Compaq Lappys which comes within my range of 30-40k...and can i get i5 within my range ???



DV6-3100 series
compaq CQ42-176TX (WR657PA): no OS, core i5, around 38k


----------



## NainO (Nov 22, 2010)

Take a look at Dell™ Inspiron M501R too!!!
It comes with a quad core proccy from AMD, 1GB of graphics card, 4 GB DDR3 RAM and 500 GB of HDD...

This specs are very good for both surfing net and occasional movies...


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 22, 2010)

Spend a bit more nad pick up the M501R. I'm using one currently and it's great VFM. You can also play new games at medium settings.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 22, 2010)

noticed that many sites are giving bad rating to M501R citing very low battery life and overheating as a reason. Need to check this once.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 23, 2010)

It's a desktop replacement notebook, what do you expect . Haven't faced overheating issues yet though. In fact, I haven't heard the proccy fan switch on once while doing stuff like watching 720p movies/net surfing and the core speed remains at around 800 mhz. I agree that the battery life is miserable, but that's only when you're using resource heavy apps/gaming.


----------



## giprabu (Nov 23, 2010)

@everyone : for movies and surfing .. why should one spend above 30k ?

wont an entry level dual core processor with 3 or 2 gb of ddr3 ram suffice ?
like lenovo g560,550 series ? i'm just curious


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2010)

giprabu said:


> @everyone : for movies and surfing .. why should one spend above 30k ?
> 
> wont an entry level dual core processor with 3 or 2 gb of ddr3 ram suffice ?
> like lenovo g560,550 series ? i'm just curious



its not just cpu and ram. but laptops that sit in 35k segment get better quality components and the build quality differs too. not to forget the better support that brands like Dell and toshiba and apple provides.


----------



## giprabu (Nov 23, 2010)

^^you say toshiba gives good after sales support ? can their warranty be extended ?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2010)

giprabu said:


> ^^you say toshiba gives good after sales support ? can their warranty be extended ?



yes.

From their site: 

Our Extended Service Plans provide the same repair options as the standard limited warranty included with your laptop purchase. Extend your service plan for up to three additional years and protect yourself from unforeseen repair costs.
Why is an Extended Service Plan important coverage to have?

    Inexpensive coverage for your technology investment - as little as 21 cents per day for three additional years of coverage.
    Choice of repair options, including carry-in service to a local Toshiba Authorized Service Provider or Depot repair mail-in service.
    Extends your access to 24x7 expert technical assistance from the Toshiba Global Support Centre.

Program Details:

    Must be purchased within the first 30 days of product purchase
    Available for all Toshiba notebooks with a standard warranty
    The term of the program begins after the expiration of the standard limited warranty
    All Service Plans are issued by Service Net.
    Allow up to 3-4 weeks after purchase of this program to receive email confirmation of your service entitlement. Entitlement can also be confirmed by clicking here.

For complete terms and conditions, please see the Service Plan Process Guide and Agreement.


source: Toshibadirect - Service Plans


----------



## giprabu (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^ well.. i had some idea as Toshiba laps are of bad quality... 
so according to you, they are better vfm..

why not people suggesting them for any one ??


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2010)

giprabu said:


> ^^^ well.. i had some idea as Toshiba laps are of bad quality...
> so according to you, they are better vfm..
> 
> why not people suggesting them for any one ??



Pricing and lack of penetration. Toshiba laptops are priced higher than the competition. It's due to better quality components used in their laptops. Toshiba is among the best when it comes to reliability. 

PCMag survey revealed that while 7% of new Toshiba laptops needed repair, it was at 18% for Dell. 

Readers' Choice Awards 2010 - Laptops | PCMag.com


----------



## giprabu (Nov 24, 2010)

oops..that was some serious thing to be aware of ..
was thinking Dell was *THE BEST*..
.
.
i'll do some googling on it. nice info.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2010)

giprabu said:


> oops..that was some serious thing to be aware of ..
> was thinking Dell was *THE BEST*..
> .
> .
> i'll do some googling on it. nice info.



You will be surprised to know that ASUS makes most reliable laptops, reliable than macbooks. Then comes Toshiba and Apple.


----------



## ishan_kkr (Dec 2, 2010)

What about Acer??

Are they not good for entry level purposes...?


----------



## saliha (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Rohit..

As per your budget you can go for a acer or lenovo,
Both are having very good configurations..
Its a new technology used in it..


----------



## ganeshg (Dec 8, 2010)

hi guys,
there is a friend of mine who wanna buy a new laptop up to 40k 
his main requirement is the best battery life laptop available out there with good performance having a 32nm Intel processor,win 7 64bit,supports virtualisation,320-500 GB HDD, 3-4GB Ram,15-19" screen,good graphic card for gaming.........thanks in advance


----------



## desiibond (Dec 9, 2010)

Acer laptops are generally good but the support is sometimes nightmarish. Given the budget, better go with brands like Lenovo, Dell.


----------

